# Marbella



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

Hi 

My wife and I are planning on moving to Marbella and opening up a retail business in the food industry. 

I am English and my wife is Italian, we are fluent speakers in these languages and can both understand Spanish as it's similar to Italian grammar and many words are similar, so we anticipate that after a period of time in Spain speaking with the locals we will pick it up, has anyone else been through this and found it easy to pick up, will the Spanish help and be patient? I found the Italians were very helpful from my own personal experience.

What we would like to know from people living in Marbella are firstly all the positives and negatives of living there.

1. Does anyone know a good, reputable estate agent in Marbella specialising in good commercial shop locations as well as residential housing? website would be helpful. We tried google but nothing came up in Spain, only Italian or English agents.

2. Are the natives friendly?

3. What is the political climate like at the moment? Is Spain still in recession or coming out of it?

4. Is Spain a very bureaucratic country as Italy is.e.g. is it easy to set up a business there. Anyone been through this scenario?

5. Cost of living! Taxation, VAT, Healthcare, etc. Can you give us the up to date position with these. Italy is expensive our IVA or Vat is 22% and basically we are taxed on everything we do, we have to pay to have a debit or credit card and each time we use it, we pay taxes on the savings and also on the interest onthese savings in the bank, so compared to the UK for example, it has a higher cost of living.

6. How much is a litre of petrol or diesel ?

7. Are the golf courses ok. Anyone a golfer on the forum? We are skiers also and have never skied the mountain areas in Spain, are the resorts ok anyone have knowledge of these?

8. Finally, are there any Italian and English expat communities/clubs/network etc in Marbella?

Thanks and best regards
Jamie


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good agent in Marbella/Malaga etc? Robin Adams from Sol Simple Properties......he's been there for over 15 years! Good guy!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jamie & Ellie said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are planning on moving to Marbella and opening up a retail business in the food industry.
> 
> ...


There is a wealth of information on the forum about "the situation" here in Spain and most of it is not very encouraging to tell the truth. I don't know if you know, but Spain is in a worse position than Italy, and that's without Berlusconi's help!
If you go to the main Spain page and use the search for the main forum (not La Tasca) you can look for employment, unemployment, crisis, recession...
There are also threads about setting up a business.
It has to be said that although the government is trying to convince its people that we're on the road to recovery, we do have to remember that we're just days away from the European elections, and most people are of the opinion that setting up any retail food business in this moment of time is a no goer, but you are the ones who have to make the ultimate decision.
Personally I would ask you to take the advice as it is intended; well meaning and realistic


----------



## tammy1202 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have Italian friends who have found the language easy to pick up, and due to the similarities making oneself understood shouldn't take too long. The cost of living in Spain is lower than Italy, you don't have to pay for/every time you use your debit/credit card etc. although this does vary by bank. I'd recommend ING Direct. 
Like pesky wesky said, the politicians are trying to convince us that we're coming out of the recession, but it certainly doesn't look like it. There is a huge expat community in Marbella so meeting fellow Brits shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Lot of questions!

It seems strange that you are planning to move there and open a business when you know so little of the place- if you knew it you'd know that the CdS is pretty well known for it's golf!

Skiing is pretty reliable from November to April. Most folk stay in Granada overnight or you can do it in a day trip with the Marbella Ski Club.

Use the search box, and you'll find a long thread for people looking for friends in Marbella. It gives links to groups you can join.

Again use the search box and you'll find plenty threads about how difficult it is to get past all the bureaucracy to open a business, and that's before you factor in the effects of the recession. As mentioned already, the crisis is much worse than in UK or Italy. 

Read the FAQ thread for lots of practical info on moving to Spain- tax, autonomo, residency, etc.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Meant to add, if you look at the FAQ thread, you'll find links to all the main property websites, with options for residential and commercial property. 

Best way is just to phone for anything that looks interesting and also look out for signs on buildings when you arrive.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is a wealth of information on the forum about "the situation" here in Spain and most of it is not very encouraging to tell the truth. I don't know if you know, but Spain is in a worse position than Italy, and that's without Berlusconi's help!
> If you go to the main Spain page and use the search for the main forum (not La Tasca) you can look for employment, unemployment, crisis, recession...
> There are also threads about setting up a business.
> It has to be said that although the government is trying to convince its people that we're on the road to recovery, we do have to remember that we're just days away from the European elections, and most people are of the opinion that setting up any retail food business in this moment of time is a no goer, but you are the ones who have to make the ultimate decision.
> Personally I would ask you to take the advice as it is intended; well meaning and realistic


Hi Pesky Wesky and thanks for your reply. I am a new member so still feeling my way around the forum, but will look for those threads you mention.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

tammy1202 said:


> I have Italian friends who have found the language easy to pick up, and due to the similarities making oneself understood shouldn't take too long. The cost of living in Spain is lower than Italy, you don't have to pay for/every time you use your debit/credit card etc. although this does vary by bank. I'd recommend ING Direct.
> Like pesky wesky said, the politicians are trying to convince us that we're coming out of the recession, but it certainly doesn't look like it. There is a huge expat community in Marbella so meeting fellow Brits shouldn't be an issue!


Thanks for your reply Tammy all you have written has been noted.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

brocher said:


> Lot of questions!
> 
> It seems strange that you are planning to move there and open a business when you know so little of the place- if you knew it you'd know that the CdS is pretty well known for it's golf!
> 
> ...


Thank you Brocher for your reply, all points have been noted you have mentioned.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There is a wealth of information on the forum about "the situation" here in Spain and most of it is not very encouraging to tell the truth. I don't know if you know, but Spain is in a worse position than Italy, and that's without Berlusconi's help!
> If you go to the main Spain page and use the search for the main forum (not La Tasca) you can look for employment, unemployment, crisis, recession...
> There are also threads about setting up a business.
> It has to be said that although the government is trying to convince its people that we're on the road to recovery, we do have to remember that we're just days away from the European elections, and most people are of the opinion that setting up any retail food business in this moment of time is a no goer, but you are the ones who have to make the ultimate decision.
> Personally I would ask you to take the advice as it is intended; well meaning and realistic


I forgot to add that our business is pretty much recession proof in hot climates, we are concerned more with the stability of the country and the fiscal laws. Here in Italy the government is not only corrupt, but they find ways and means of making life difficult to live and work. The bureacracy is quite incredible compared to the UK.

We thought of Marbella because of the all year round warm climate.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jamie & Ellie said:


> I forgot to add that our business is pretty much recession proof in hot climates, we are concerned more with the stability of the country and the fiscal laws. Here in Italy the government is not only corrupt, but they find ways and means of making life difficult to live and work. The bureacracy is quite incredible compared to the UK.
> 
> We thought of Marbella because of the all year round warm climate.


It's not that warm in the winter - winds, rain, cold.... The Canary Islands have much better year long weather! 

The bureaucracy in Spain sounds similar to Italy lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> It's not that warm in the winter - winds, rain, cold.... The Canary Islands have much better year long weather!
> 
> The bureaucracy in Spain sounds similar to Italy lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

LOL, yes thanks for telling us,from what I am reading on this forum, Spain does appear to be much the same as Italy in respect to Bureacracy.

To be honest we are looking all around the world at hot countries to relocate our business and lives to not just Spain. e.g. Australia, Panama, Barbados, etc but our research indicated that Spain was coming out of recession and that the country had been given substantial bale out money from the IMF and that it was the country to invest into. This forum tells me a different story.

Are you in business Jo? Are there any business people on the forum that could give additional reports to us in this present time 2014,as some of the posts I have read are old and outdated now.

best regards
Jamie


----------



## Jamie & Ellie (May 7, 2014)

Jo additionally, my wife has just asked me to ask you and anyone else on the forum about Gibralter and if anyone knows what it's like there weather wise and fiscally too,

Jamie x


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard from one Italian that the bureaucrasy in Italy is much worse than Spain. When I heard that I thought "Bloody hell, how can it be worse?!". But then again, some on this forum say that Spain is a piece of cake compared to their experience in the Czech Republic, so it could all be very much relative.

Anyway, as far as businesses goes, I think in Spain it's quite a pain in the behind. Can't remember where I saw/read this, but there was a man comparing what he had to do to set up a business in the US, versus setting a business up in Spain, and the contrast was staggering. In Spain it took 4 months longer and over 10,000 euros more and whole lot more paper work.

However, and this is a question to everyone: has the Spanish government not made it easier to start business a few months ago?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If I were the OP, I'd be making a bit of market research my priority. There may be no market for his business or it may be already saturated. I'd be talking to the town hall about licenses, etc. Until he focuses on a specific destination and does the legwork, there's little point worrying about the golf and the skiing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The talk of Spain ' coming out of recession' is spin and hype in preparation for the European elections on May 25th. In Malaga Province over 33% are unemployed and the number without work increased in the first quarter of 2014.

I may be wrong but my my understanding is that. the ECB provided funds to bail out Spanish banks and that the Government has as yet not requested a loan.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jamie & Ellie said:


> Jo additionally, my wife has just asked me to ask you and anyone else on the forum about Gibralter and if anyone knows what it's like there weather wise and fiscally too,
> 
> Jamie x


Gibraltar has a similar but more temperate climate than Spain - stays cooler in summer but doesn't get so cold in winter. Rainfall is similar to southern Spain - none in summer and very variable in winter - it can be torrential and incessant for days.

A forum is not the right place to research Gibraltar fiscally - this is probably the best place to start.

Hint: many people who work or have businesses in Gibraltar live in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I may be wrong but my my understanding is that. the ECB provided funds to bail out Spanish banks and that the Government has as yet not requested a loan.


Correct. A "line of credit" of €100bn was made available to bail out the Spanish banks, of which only (only!) €41bn was taken up. Despite the more gloom-orientated commentators predicting that they would have to go back to ask for more, that has not happened and the IMF inspection teams who carried out regular checks on the Spanish banks up until the end of last year confirmed that they were satisfied with the actions taken to reform the sector.


http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2014022...cieras-espana-tras-rescate-banca/883302.shtml


----------

